

Linux Kernel Newbies - mbowcock
http://kernelnewbies.org/

======
jgn
What am I seeing? The front page hasn't been updated since May 2010.

I wanted to get into kernel development and a couple weeks ago I checked out
Kernel Newbies. I was excited to see a list of projects that "Computer Science
students" could work on -- that was me. That list has projects from 2007-2009.

~~~
plaes
Hidden gem on this site is the <http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges> page...

~~~
JoshTriplett
Indeed, Kernel Newbies and LWN both provide very good summaries of the user-
visible changes in each new kernel release.

~~~
sciurus
Those are both good. The H is another valuable source for kernel news. They're
"Coming In" series is fantastic.

<http://www.h-online.com/open/>

I still miss Kerneltrap though.

------
jvoorhis
There's a few gems here, like this page that describes when certain
synchronization techniques are appropriate.

<http://kernelnewbies.org/SMPSynchronisation>

